# Fishing Rod Rack/Holder ideas?



## Pilgrim

For a Christmas gift to my dad, I'm wanting to build a fishing-rod rack that would help him organize the chaos he currently has. I was thinking of two simple pieces of wood that I could stain/decorate - that would have some attached brackets that would grasp hold of the rods. Does anybody have something 'home-made' like this that would help me bring my ideas to reality?? I could hang it vertically or horizontally, and it would need to hold 12 to 15 rods


----------



## huntinglady74

We have one that is made kinda like  a gun cabinet .. has 2 pieces to it.. The bottom has circles that i drimmeled to fit the bottom of the poles and the top just has notches that hold the top of the pole in place.. turned out pretty good..to keep my son poles in place.


----------



## Lt Dave

I made one and used an old piece of fire hose to hold the rods in place. I made a frame with a 1” x 4”shelve across the bottom and trimmed around that with a 1” x 2” to give it a lip so the rod handle would not slide off. Then about 4’ up I ran a 1” x 4” vertical across the back and made 2” tight folds in the fire hose (like an accordion) across the 1” x 4” this way the rods tips would push into the folds and hold the rods. I just tapered 1” x 4” on each side to complete the frame. May be hard to picture but it works good. If your ever around Covington Ga. I would be glad to give you some old fire hose. Being a Firefighter it gave a little character to it for me. Good Luck.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I forget where I saw it, but somewhere I saw one that I really liked.  I've been thinking about making one, but have never gotten around to it.  

Bottom was 2 pieces of 1x4 90 degrees to one another.  One piece had a bunch of 2" circles cut in it about 6" apart and was mounted about 3" above the floor by screwing through the other piece into the studs.

Top was a 1x4 mounted flat to the wall about 4' above the bottom piece.  Then, a bunch of 4/0 bass hooks were screwed to the top of it through the eyes and twisted 90 degrees to be parallel to the floor.  All the barbs were cut off and the points flattened.

To put a rod into the rack, set the butt in one of the holes and slip the top behind one of the hooks.  To remove a rod from the rack, slip the top out of the hook and remove the butt from the hole.


----------



## Pilgrim

VERY cool ideas!!  Thanks, fellas!


----------



## Lil Throwdown

Cheap gifts from Cabelas. I know bass pro has them too. Try sportsman guide as well. 

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...4298971&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU&rid=20

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...4298971&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU&rid=20

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=104812380


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Lil Throwdown said:


> Cheap gifts from Cabelas. I know bass pro has them too. Try sportsman guide as well.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...4298971&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU&rid=20
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...4298971&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU&rid=20
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=104812380



I've seen those ceiling racks on deep sea fishing boats.  I've never though about it, but they'd be easy to make.  My ceilings are about the only place I still have room for anything.  I might have to try to cut some of those out.


----------



## quailchaser

This is what I built in my garage. Not really something you could put under the Christmas tree, but you could build it in place for him. There are over 30 rods hanging here and thuis takes up no floor space in the garage. And it also allows easy access to the rods, unlike the ceiling mounted racks where you have to use a ladder to get a rod down.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

quailchaser said:


> This is what I built in my garage. Not really something you could put under the Christmas tree, but you could build it in place for him. There are over 30 rods hanging here and thuis takes up no floor space in the garage. And it also allows easy access to the rods, unlike the ceiling mounted racks where you have to use a ladder to get a rod down.



I like it.  I just wish I had the wall space for something like that.  

You don't do a little crappie fishing do you?


----------



## quailchaser

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> You don't do a little crappie fishing do you?



My favorite species of fish to go after.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

quailchaser said:


> My favorite species of fish to go after.



Mine too.  I've just about quit bass and striper fishing.


----------



## Pilgrim

VERY nice!!!  I sure appreciate the responses.  If I didn't know any better, I would think y'all loved me more than I love my chainsaw!


----------



## thomas the redneck

i used a milk crate and some short 2 inch pvc pipe standing up around the sides with the help of some zip ties holds like 12 rods and reels easy more if i sort them right and dont take up much room


----------



## arrow2

I built one of the cieling racks several year ago. It holds 60 rods (yes it is about full) I love it. Hangs right above my garage door and it cleared my wall fo more stuff. Don't have a pic but it cost about $25 bucks for the 1x6s and I have not broken a rod since.


----------

